

Ask HN: What do you write in cold emails? - sradu

Related to http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1402028<p>Alain sends 100 messages a day to complete strangers to promote his startup.<p>I want to do the same thing, but in my couple of attempts I've never ever gotten an answer.<p>So I must be doing something wrong. What should I include in a cold email?<p>My startup is a CPA Ad Stack where developers can plug in technology via apps and publishers can use them to monetize their content in new ways (instead of Adsense and Display) (http://www.2performant.com)
======
harnhua
I haven't had much luck reaching out to developers via cold email either.
Face-to-face seems to work best. Even phonecalls result in most people
activating their anti-sales shields.

As other posters mentioned, a brief, straight-to-the-point subject followed by
at most two paragraphs. Personally, I'm not a fan of flowery language either
because it sounds a little insincere. There may be cultural differences here.

To Japanese developers, my emails tend to be wordier and often the only form
of response seem to be a visit to our site. That's good enough for me, for
now.

Not that it's terribly successful, but I usually try to make a (genuine)
reference to something the other party has published / written / made before
saying something relevant to it like, "for your product X/task X, would you
consider trying out something like Y(our product) to see if <benefits> can be
realised?"

------
quizbiz
An introduction, "I have been working on a project and I found your email by
... and I would love to hear some of your feedback as I work to continue to
improve it"...

Then a very short paragraph about the startup, a sentence about what it does,
three sentences about the process of starting it. Then a personal plea to see
if (1) they know anyone it would be useful for (2) they could spare a moment
to give some feedback and (3) there is anything you can do to return the
favor, but for now here's a special link to get access to the startup and I'm
putting your name down so that once I start charging for features you can have
a period of time for free.

~~~
sradu
Will try this.

My initial thinking was to try to shorten it since people are busy and don't
have time to read everything. Get to the point.

------
glen
I think quality is better than quantity. Build relationships with folks you
are targeting. Take them out to lunch. I know in-person meetings are not
something most of us love to do, but they are really important -- especially
for the potential user. Get a handful of say 5-10 people that you really want
to reach. Listen to them. Solve their problems. Ask them for blurbs. Put the
blurbs on your site. Ask them for referrals etc.

This might not be answering your question, but the hundreds of emails approach
(at least to me) doesn't seem like the most efficient strategy.

------
rewind
Is your target market developers? Unfortunately, I don't have a helpful
solution; I just wanted to say that developers are probably one of the worst
possible markets to use email to attract. I think I'm like a lot of developers
in that if it isn't already in my spam folder, if I quickly scan the sender
and subject and neither completely jumps off the screen at me as something I
need to read, I trash it.

~~~
sradu
You are correct, right now it's about developers.

I've purchased a Reddit promoted post targeted to /programmers/ that should go
live tomorrow. It points to a blog post about the benefits.

Really curios about the results.

------
percept
I'd approach it like this:

"How can you help me?"

And then have a simple answer, one you wouldn't mind giving a friend or
relative, because you genuinely want to help by providing a valuable service.

I see commercials for legal and financial services all the time that say "Get
money now" over and over again. I don't really like those commercials but
their message is simple and clear.

~~~
sradu
Yes. The hard thing is boiling it down to two paragraphs since nobody is going
to read more.

Those two paragraphs are key, haven't been able to find the perfect version.

------
pigbucket
I would experiment with different approaches, including something very simple:
"Can you develop a great advertising app? We've created a marketplace for
that. Let me know if you're interested in working with us."

The website might need revision (the "Dear Awesome Developers" post certainly
does). You might ask HN about that.

~~~
sradu
Cool advice.

What would you improve in the post?

Edit: I actually changed the blog post title to "Can you develop a great
advertising app?" which sounds a lot better. Thanks for that :)

------
soyelmango
The words 'monetize content" are on the edge of joining the set of words
'viagra britney cheap mortgage now', so I think people are likely to mentally
filter/bias against your emails.

Could you post here an example of your cold email?

